# [solved] K8M890CE/K8N890CE [Chrome 9] R1 not working  Xorg

## cwc

I've got a fresh install.

I thought I installed the drivers for this card:

VIA Technologies, Inc. K8M890CE/K8N890CE [Chrome 9] (rev 01)

This might be the problem.

 47.383] (II) LoadModule: "mga"

[    47.419] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/mga_drv.so

[    47.430] dlopen: /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/mga_drv.so: undefined symbol: miEmptyData

[    47.436] (EE) Failed to load /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/mga_drv.so

[    47.439] (II) UnloadModule: "mga"

I can boot with the sysrescd. so I know the drviers work

Here's my /var/log/ output

```

[    47.137] 

This is a pre-release version of the X server from The X.Org Foundation.

It is not supported in any way.

Bugs may be filed in the bugzilla at http://bugs.freedesktop.org/.

Select the "xorg" product for bugs you find in this release.

Before reporting bugs in pre-release versions please check the

latest version in the X.Org Foundation git repository.

See http://wiki.x.org/wiki/GitPage for git access instructions.

[    47.153] 

X.Org X Server 1.9.0.902 (1.9.1 RC 2)

Release Date: 2010-10-15

[    47.160] X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

[    47.162] Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.34-gentoo-r11 x86_64 Gentoo

[    47.165] Current Operating System: Linux azzerare 2.6.34-gentoo-r12 #1 SMP Sat Oct 23 07:00:48 PDT 2010 x86_64

[    47.170] Kernel command line: root=/dev/sda3

[    47.172] Build Date: 21 October 2010  09:36:25PM

[    47.175]  

[    47.177] Current version of pixman: 0.18.2

[    47.180]    Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

[    47.185] Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

[    47.194] (==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Sat Oct 23 02:42:45 2010

[    47.226] (==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

[    47.229] (==) Using system config directory "/usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d"

[    47.260] (==) ServerLayout "Main Layout"

[    47.260] (**) |-->Screen "Screen MGA1" (0)

[    47.260] (**) |   |-->Monitor "Generic Monitor"

[    47.260] (**) |   |-->Device "MGA Millennium I"

[    47.260] (**) |-->Screen "Screen MGA2" (1)

[    47.260] (**) |   |-->Monitor "Generic Monitor"

[    47.260] (**) |   |-->Device "MGA G200 AGP"

[    47.260] (**) |-->Input Device "Mouse1"

[    47.260] (**) |-->Input Device "Mouse2"

[    47.260] (**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard1"

[    47.260] (**) Option "BlankTime" "10"

[    47.260] (**) Option "StandbyTime" "10"

[    47.260] (**) Option "SuspendTime" "10"

[    47.260] (**) Option "OffTime" "10"

[    47.260] (==) Automatically adding devices

[    47.260] (==) Automatically enabling devices

[    47.287] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/" does not exist.

[    47.287]    Entry deleted from font path.

[    47.287] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/OTF/" does not exist.

[    47.287]    Entry deleted from font path.

[    47.287] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/" does not exist.

[    47.287]    Entry deleted from font path.

[    47.287] (WW) `fonts.dir' not found (or not valid) in "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/".

[    47.287]    Entry deleted from font path.

[    47.287]    (Run 'mkfontdir' on "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/").

[    47.287] (WW) `fonts.dir' not found (or not valid) in "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/".

[    47.287]    Entry deleted from font path.

[    47.287]    (Run 'mkfontdir' on "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/").

[    47.287] (==) FontPath set to:

   /usr/share/fonts/misc/

[    47.287] (==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib64/xorg/modules"

[    47.287] (WW) AllowEmptyInput is on, devices using drivers 'kbd', 'mouse' or 'vmmouse' will be disabled.

[    47.287] (WW) Disabling Mouse1

[    47.287] (WW) Disabling Mouse2

[    47.287] (WW) Disabling Keyboard1

[    47.287] (II) Loader magic: 0x7cc700

[    47.287] (II) Module ABI versions:

[    47.287]    X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4

[    47.287]    X.Org Video Driver: 8.0

[    47.287]    X.Org XInput driver : 11.0

[    47.287]    X.Org Server Extension : 4.0

[    47.289] (--) PCI:*(0:1:0:0) 1106:3230:1043:81b5 rev 1, Mem @ 0xd0000000/268435456, 0xfa000000/16777216, BIOS @ 0x????????/65536

[    47.289] (WW) Open ACPI failed (/var/run/acpid.socket) (No such file or directory)

[    47.289] (II) "extmod" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

[    47.289] (II) "dbe" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

[    47.289] (II) "glx" will be loaded by default.

[    47.289] (II) "record" will be loaded by default.

[    47.289] (II) "dri" will be loaded by default.

[    47.289] (II) "dri2" will be loaded by default.

[    47.289] (II) LoadModule: "dbe"

[    47.316] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/libdbe.so

[    47.334] (II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    47.334]    compiled for 1.9.0.902, module version = 1.0.0

[    47.334]    Module class: X.Org Server Extension

[    47.334]    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 4.0

[    47.334] (II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

[    47.334] (II) LoadModule: "extmod"

[    47.334] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/libextmod.so

[    47.342] (II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    47.342]    compiled for 1.9.0.902, module version = 1.0.0

[    47.342]    Module class: X.Org Server Extension

[    47.342]    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 4.0

[    47.342] (II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

[    47.342] (II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

[    47.342] (II) Loading extension DPMS

[    47.342] (II) Loading extension XVideo

[    47.342] (II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

[    47.342] (II) Loading extension X-Resource

[    47.342] (II) LoadModule: "glx"

[    47.342] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so

[    47.349] (II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    47.349]    compiled for 1.9.0.902, module version = 1.0.0

[    47.349]    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 4.0

[    47.349] (==) AIGLX enabled

[    47.349] (II) Loading extension GLX

[    47.350] (II) LoadModule: "record"

[    47.350] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/librecord.so

[    47.355] (II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    47.355]    compiled for 1.9.0.902, module version = 1.13.0

[    47.355]    Module class: X.Org Server Extension

[    47.355]    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 4.0

[    47.355] (II) Loading extension RECORD

[    47.355] (II) LoadModule: "dri"

[    47.355] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/libdri.so

[    47.377] (II) Module dri: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    47.377]    compiled for 1.9.0.902, module version = 1.0.0

[    47.377]    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 4.0

[    47.377] (II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI

[    47.377] (II) LoadModule: "dri2"

[    47.378] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/libdri2.so

[    47.383] (II) Module dri2: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    47.383]    compiled for 1.9.0.902, module version = 1.2.0

[    47.383]    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 4.0

[    47.383] (II) Loading extension DRI2

[    47.383] (II) LoadModule: "mga"

[    47.419] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/mga_drv.so

[    47.430] dlopen: /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/mga_drv.so: undefined symbol: miEmptyData

[    47.436] (EE) Failed to load /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/mga_drv.so

[    47.439] (II) UnloadModule: "mga"

[    47.439] (EE) Failed to load module "mga" (loader failed, 7)

[    47.443] (EE) No drivers available.

[    47.446] 

Fatal server error:

[    47.452] no screens found

[    47.455] 

Please consult the The X.Org Foundation support 

    at http://wiki.x.org

 for help. 

[    47.466] Please also check the log file at "/var/log/Xorg.0.log" for additional information.

[    47.471] 

```

Any ideas

----------

## Jaglover

mga ? Shouldn't your card work with openchrome?

----------

## cwc

 *Jaglover wrote:*   

> mga ? Shouldn't your card work with openchrome?

 

it should.  i just removed the xorg.conf and got the default x11 to work.

never had that happen. now i need to figure out how to set the x session

to gnome or xfce4 (when I emerge it)

thanks for the line!

----------

## Chiitoo

 *cwc wrote:*   

> now i need to figure out how to set the x session
> 
> to gnome or xfce4 (when I emerge it)

 

To launch something else than the basic programs X provides (the 3 little terminals and perhaps a clock, these all might or might not come with X depending how it is installed) all you need to do is install what you want, and run it.

I do this by declaring it in the ~/.xinitrc

Here's an example (using KDE).

```
env-update; source /etc/profile       #update variables

su yourusername                       #applying the commands as root for the user name going to use the thing

echo "exec startkde" > ~/.xinitrc     #the line 'exec startkde' into .xinitrc

source /etc/profile                   #update variables

startx                                #testing if it works

```

Basically what happens here, is after installing KDE, the variables are updated, then "logging in" as the normal user but with root powers, writing "exec startkde" into the .xinitrc while residing in the users home folder, then again updating variables and then testing it all out.

There is other ways to launch things but this is how I do it.

You would add exec gnome-session in place of exec startkde, or what the command for Gnome was, I think it's that.  >.<

When the .xinitrc file in the users home directory has nothing, X will run the basic programs you saw, if they have been installed.  If not, it will just say it can't find those programs which leads several people thinking that X is not working, when in reality, it merely can't find anything to do!

Anyways, I don't know how helpful this may be, but I hope you can get at least some kind of a picture of what is happening when startx is run.  ;^^

----------

## cwc

 *Chiitoo wrote:*   

>  *cwc wrote:*   now i need to figure out how to set the x session
> 
> to gnome or xfce4 (when I emerge it) 
> 
> To launch something else than the basic programs X provides (the 3 little terminals and perhaps a clock, these all might or might not come with X depending how it is installed) all you need to do is install what you want, and run it.
> ...

 

this is a big help!  i got gnome running again.  had to fix a little problems with the application menu

I added gnome-session to .xinitrc

"export XDG_MENU_PREFIX-gnome-";

then startx

I might try xcfe4.  i've used kde in tha past and i like it.  i'd just used to gnome but i would like to see what i can do with xfce

thanks again!

----------

## Chiitoo

It's only a pleasure, these are all really new things to me as well, things I have learned merely a while ago!

And I learn more from helping so any little I can provide is yours to have!!  ^^

Glad I could be of assistance.

----------

